# Harnesses



## Emily's mommy (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi! I have one more question. What type of harness is best and safest for a five pound puppy? The figure 8 type seems to pull at her neck and I have a lot of trouble getting the one that goes through both front paws on. Is the Roman type good?


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't know the types, sorry, however we bought an Ancol harness online prior to getting Izzy. It was the front legs through type with a clip fasten around the tummy. It was very good.


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

I use the Ancol padded harness, which I find very good


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

We have an Ancol Harness too. It is padded at the front and is easy to use. We bought Beau a medium which was a little big for her as didn't want to have to buy two as we only use it for the car


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

not a fan of harnesses for dogs as im my exsperience they gives you less controle of the dog. i would just stick with a collar.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I have just bought a harness for walking Dexter and I'm thrilled with it. He always pulled on the lead and nearly choked himself. He used to bite it because he hated it, and the long lead would end up tangled round his feet or mine. The lead doesn't tangle anymore and he doesn't seem to mind it. The make is Doglife and it's so easy to clip on and off. I bought it from my local petshop and it's adjustable so it will last.

http://christiesdirect.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=1137


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Never normally disagree with Kendal, but I much prefer using a harness too. Poppy never seemed comfortable with her collar, and I felt I had much more control with the harness at puppy training.


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm with Kendal. 
I see far too many dogs pulling their owners down the road like they are huskies pulling a sled to think harnesses are great. 
However it depends on the dog and owner. If ur dog doesn't pull they are great. If your dog pulls and ur happy with it they are great. 
Personally our dogs should never be choking. So training is the key to comfort and success for all. It's just my view and my mother in laws ( yes I have two!) absolutely hate it when I take the dogs out minus their harnesses! They just take so long to put on!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I should have said we only use the harness in the car as use a collar and lead when walking


----------



## Emily's mommy (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for your suggestions! I will look into them!


----------

